# DIY Center Channel Measurements



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just finished my Center bass bin build and thought I'd throw up my results after voicing the speaker. Bass bin is a dual Kappalite 3015 Neo woofer ported enclosure. The HF is a P. Audio 2" driver and horn. Setup is active crossover set to L-R filter at 800Hz.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice! Great impulse, impressive. How does it sound? I'd imagine a little reserved based on the whole octave dip from 4k-8k... but probably not that noticible.


----------



## Rudy81 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have yet to use it for a movie after the latest changes. Yesterday we watched a movie with no EQ and it sounded fairly good. I have yet to run Audyssey Pro, which is the last thing before I will call the project complete. Audyssey Pro should take care of any minor tweaks that I didn't take care of during the voicing.


----------

